# [Risolto] ipw3945 + wpa_supplican + NetworkManager funziona?

## comio

Ciao,

sto tentando di fare andare la cosa. Con netplug ovviamente il tutto funziona, ma vorrei provare NetworkManager dato che parla bene con gnome ed evolution (attraverso dbus).

il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```

# WLAN0 - Wireless

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

# associate_timeout_wlan0=60

# config_comioland=( "dhcp" )

# dhcpcd_comioland="-t 5"

```

NetworkManager è nel runlevel di default e uso la nm-applet.

Il problema è che nm-applet vede la mia wireless lan, ma quando provo a connettermi succede:

 - wpa_supplicant è killato e/o

 - NetworkManager e dhcdb vengono stoppati (verificato con rc-status)

Qualcuno ha idee? o meglio Qualcuno ha fatto funzionare una configurazione del genere?

grazie, e ciao

luigi

----------

## Onip

Penso che tu debba scegliere se usare uno o l'altro tra wpa_supplicant e NetworkManager. Ricordo di avere avuto problemi anche io. Per fare andare bene NM ho tolto i vari net.* dall'avvio e fatto in modo che non venissero attivate da udev. mettendo

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

 

Per le varie chiavi NM si appoggia, infatti al gnome keyring e, per fare in modo che questo si aprisse automaticamente al mio login ho dovuto emergere pam_keyring con le patch trovate qui e cambiando i file di configurazione come indicato al commento #9 (mio) per evitare che gdm mi chiedesse la password 2 volte. Come scritto da altri nel bug potrebbe non essere necessario, ma per me lo è.

Per fare funzionare il tutto, infine, credo che la password del keyring debba essere uguale a quella di login. Io ho fatto così e va, non ho provato il contrario , ma ho letto (googlando in giro) che sia necessario perchè gdm chieda la pass una sola volta.

EDIT: ho fatto caso solo ora al modulo che usi. Io ho ipw2200

----------

## edux

Io ho ipw3945 e NetworkManager funziona bene, ho anch'io tolto dal runlevel i vari net.* e NetworkManager messo al runlevel di default.

Questo il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Tipo di driver

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

config_ip4edo=( "dhcp" )

fallback_ip4ed0=( "192.168.1.190 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

fallback_route_ip4edo=( "default via 192.168.1.254" )
```

Io uso KDE, non gnome, ma funziona comunque molto bene con KNetworkManager, una applet alternativa alla nm-applet, che usa il wallet di kde per salvare le passwd.

Gli unici problemi che ho sono che quando metto un cavo ethernet mi passa subito alla rete cablata (ma forse c'è un modo per evitarlo, magari lo cerco), che a volte all'avvio di kde l'applet non riesce a partire bene, e che la wireless si connette effettivamente solo all'avvio di KDE, e non prima, quindi i servizi all'avvio che avrebbero bisogno della rete non ce l'hanno (ho letto che questa è una cosa sulla quale stanno lavorando e che implementeranno nella 0.7).

Visti i pro e i contro, io mi trovo comunque molto bene, e penso che lo terrò a lungo.

----------

## comio

 *edux wrote:*   

> Io ho ipw3945 e NetworkManager funziona bene, ho anch'io tolto dal runlevel i vari net.* e NetworkManager messo al runlevel di default.
> 
> Questo il mio /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bo... ora funziona. PRobabilmente avevo problemi con hal.

Ti faccio notare una cosa però: sostituisci -Dipw con -Dwext (che è la via buona con i nuovi kernel).

ciao

luigi

----------

## skypjack

Confermo per -Dwext, consigliato anche nella documentazione di wpa_supplicant per ipw3945, se non sbaglio.

Ma perchè non basarsi su di un ben configurato wpa_supplicant e l'hotplug integrato in baselayout da poco, per quanto riguarda la wireless, del tipo plug&play-with-wlan-on-the-road-again?! Cioè, della serie, trovo una rete e mi connetto in automatico (con le diverse preferenze impostabili tramite wpasupplicant) e casomai non voglio che ciò avvenga: switch-off e pace all'anima sua!!

Lo chiedo per capire, non per criticare, perchè se la vostra soluzione ha una motivazione di fondo valida mi adeguo e faccio un pensierino anch'io nel seguire la vostra strada, che al momento non avevo mai valutato... Sai, mi avete messo un tarlo in testa!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Confermo per -Dwext, consigliato anche nella documentazione di wpa_supplicant per ipw3945, se non sbaglio.
> 
> Ma perchè non basarsi su di un ben configurato wpa_supplicant e l'hotplug integrato in baselayout da poco, per quanto riguarda la wireless, del tipo plug&play-with-wlan-on-the-road-again?! Cioè, della serie, trovo una rete e mi connetto in automatico (con le diverse preferenze impostabili tramite wpasupplicant) e casomai non voglio che ciò avvenga: switch-off e pace all'anima sua!!
> 
> Lo chiedo per capire, non per criticare, perchè se la vostra soluzione ha una motivazione di fondo valida mi adeguo e faccio un pensierino anch'io nel seguire la vostra strada, che al momento non avevo mai valutato... Sai, mi avete messo un tarlo in testa!! 

 

Di NetworkManager è interessante l'integrazione con il resto di Gnome. Per esempio Evolution (tramite dbus) interroga NetworkManager per sapere se ci sono if up o meno, passando in automatico in offline od online in base alla risposta.

ciao

luigi

----------

## skypjack

Interessante!!

Dopo un lungo periodo di E17 sono proprio tornato a Gnome... Ci faccio un pensierino, un giorno!!

Grazie per la risposta...

----------

## riverdragon

Mi piacerebbe cominciare ad usarlo, tra non molto tempo.

Ha, secondo me, un problema che spero verra` risolto con il proseguire dello sviluppo: e` pensato per essere talmente idiot-proof che le cose avanzate non le lascia fare. Per quanto sia funzionante anche ora, l'ho dovuto togliere per la frustrazione di non riuscire a far funzionare la rete come sono solito usare.

----------

## 102376

io non riesco a configurare la rete.

sia quella wireless, che quella cablata!!!

tutte e due si bloccano nell aquisizione del indirizzo ip.

quella cablata va a buon fine, ma poi facendo un ifconfig ha un ip diverso...... bho

la configuarazione in /etc/conf.d/net è:

```

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth0("dhcp")
```

EDIT: ho risolto avevo una versiona troppo avanti di dhcp...... scusate

----------

